# HHA Extream Brushfire



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I havent, but if its an HHA product, its quality, back with the best customer service in the industry.


----------



## Stick*Flipper (Feb 20, 2009)

*Hha*

Somebody out there has to have aleast seen one and looked it over. Anyone see one at the last archery trade show?


----------

